# I need a stock GTO 2005 spoiler



## Skip2004 (May 26, 2006)

I am new to your site. Since many of you are removing spoilers, I am trying to buy one. Give me a good deal and I'll take it off your hands.

Thanks 
Skip


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Skip2004 said:


> I am new to your site. Since many of you are removing spoilers, I am trying to buy one. Give me a good deal and I'll take it off your hands.
> 
> Thanks
> Skip


I have one in Quick Silver. Make a reasonable offer.


----------



## Skip2004 (May 26, 2006)

*Need to find one closer to Houston*

Johnebgoode

Thanks for the reply. I don't know what shipping would be from Long Island. I want to try to find one closer to Houston. 

I have no idea what is considered a resonable price for the spoiler.

Anyone have one close to Houston?


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

Santa Fe's close enough to Houston?  
MSRP is $330.-, color is cyclone gray.
price? $100 & shipping?
(if the shipping is really high, we talk about the $100.-.....)


----------



## Skip2004 (May 26, 2006)

*Shipping cost*

I'll check into shipping cost. Can you give me an approximate weight and length? This is going on a car that hasn't had a spoiler. So I dont have an old one to check.

Skip


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

60x18x5
weight is just guess work: 10-15 pounds.


----------



## Skip2004 (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the dimensions and weight. I'll check shipping today. I have been out of pocket the last several days

Skip


----------



## Skip2004 (May 26, 2006)

*Still looking for spoiler*

I have set a few PMs to StarCaller but haven't heard back.

Anyone on the Houston Texas area have a 2005 GTO stock spoiler they have removed and would like to sell?


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Is there really a difference between 04 and 05/06 models on the spoiler?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Justice said:


> Is there really a difference between 04 and 05/06 models on the spoiler?


*I believe they are the same. One fits all.*


----------



## Skip2004 (May 26, 2006)

Need for a 2005. Does any one know if the spoiler part number is the same 2004-2006. :confused 

If 2004-2006 are the same, does any one have one to sell....cheap.

Skip


----------



## motorheadmike (Jul 13, 2005)

PM Sent


----------



## Mike-Omologato-G. (May 13, 2006)

*.*

I am in Houston, and took off a CGM '06 spoiler after a month of ownership.

I don't know if I wanna sell it though - maybe put on for resale or whatever.

Make an offer.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

For those of you that have removed your spoiler, what did you do to plug the holes on the trunk lid? Did you have a bodyshop fix the holes?


----------

